# Please Pray for Our Daughter



## JanT (Mar 5, 2011)

Tuggers are the best and I know the power of prayer.  Please pray for our daughter Jennifer.  She was admitted to the hospital on Tuesday with double pneumonia.  Originally they said she would be out of the hospital on Sunday.  Unfortunately, she has taken a drastic turn for the worse.  She was transferred to the ICU yesterday morning, sedated, and intubated.  The doctor told us this morning she is critical and fighting for her life.  Please pray for her.  I normally do not put a plea out like this but I do know the power of prayer by many and just need all of your help.  Thank you so much and I will post an update as things progress.  I will not leave this hospital until she has taken a turn for the better and I know she is out of the woods.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your daughter.  Will say prayers for her.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm adding mine as well.  Please keep us posted.

Anne


----------



## radmoo (Mar 5, 2011)

More prayers!!!!!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Mar 5, 2011)

Also sending prayers for your daughter.


----------



## shar (Mar 5, 2011)

We will be praying for your daughter.

Shar


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 5, 2011)

We'll be praying and thinking of you.  Hope she is already improving.

tlwmkw


----------



## wackymother (Mar 5, 2011)

I am so sorry. Strength and all good thoughts and prayers going out to you and your family.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 5, 2011)

Praying for Jennifer.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Jan, I am so sorry to hear that, I will be spending special time thinking of Jennifer and praying, my whole heart is with you!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 5, 2011)

*Prayers coming from California*



JanT said:


> Tuggers are the best and I know the power of prayer.  Please pray for our daughter Jennifer.  She was admitted to the hospital on Tuesday with double pneumonia.  Originally they said she would be out of the hospital on Sunday.  Unfortunately, she has taken a drastic turn for the worse.  She was transferred to the ICU yesterday morning, sedated, and intubated.  The doctor told us this morning she is critical and fighting for her life.  Please pray for her.  I normally do not put a plea out like this but I do know the power of prayer by many and just need all of your help.  Thank you so much and I will post an update as things progress.  I will not leave this hospital until she has taken a turn for the better and I know she is out of the woods.



Your daughter is in my DH and my thoughts.  Also prayers for you to have the strength to get through this.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 5, 2011)

*prayers*

My thoughts and prayers are with both you and Jennifer.


----------



## elaine (Mar 5, 2011)

sending a prayer up right now. Elaine


----------



## sail27bill (Mar 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter.  I am adding her, you and the rest of the family to my prayers.  May she get well soon.


Anita


----------



## Sir Newf (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers from PA for her good health to return. And prayers for the family.


----------



## cindi (Mar 5, 2011)

adding prayers as well. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 5, 2011)

She is on our prayer list.


----------



## susieq (Mar 5, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to both of you.  Stay strong.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 5, 2011)

Will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 5, 2011)

More prayers for your daughter, you and family.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Jan, good thoughts and prayers for your daughter, you and the rest of the family ...


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 5, 2011)

I will keep her in my prayers.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2011)

Praying for her now and I'll put her on my prayer list & pray every day. Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## CSB (Mar 5, 2011)

More prayers coming from here.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 5, 2011)

Adding prayers here too.
Liz


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 5, 2011)

Sending prayers & positive thoughts for your daughter and you. 
Best wishes during this difficult time.


----------



## myoakley (Mar 5, 2011)

I am joining my prayers to those of other Tuggers.


----------



## jmatias (Mar 5, 2011)

Sending our prayers and Aloha for Jennifer, you and family!

jen


----------



## easyrider (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok..........we will


----------



## funtime (Mar 5, 2011)

I am sure you are staying with her in the hospital.  She sounds like a fighter.  My best to you and yours and the hard working nurses and doctors who are helping you.  Funtime


----------



## brother coony (Mar 5, 2011)

I just said a prayer fer her,she will fight her way thru


----------



## mclyne (Mar 5, 2011)

Will be attending Mass tomorrow morning and will dedicate  the Mass and light a candle for your daughter. Stay strong---


----------



## capjak (Mar 5, 2011)

Our paryers are with you as well.


----------



## daveh (Mar 5, 2011)

We are praying for you, also.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 5, 2011)

thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.

Suzanne


----------



## KCI (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers have been sent for Jennifer and you, too.


----------



## Patri (Mar 5, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. Prayers on their way.


----------



## Gracey (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers went up {{{}}}


----------



## jackio (Mar 5, 2011)

Adding my prayers for Jennifer and you also.


----------



## mo1950 (Mar 5, 2011)

Your daughter, Jennifer, you and your whole family are in my prayers.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm praying for her and all of you also.


----------



## funtime (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope that the hospital has a chaplain that can be with you.  Hugs and prayers.  Funtime


----------



## fillde (Mar 5, 2011)

Just said a prayer. Hope she's doing better.


----------



## bastroum (Mar 5, 2011)

Just said a prayer for your daughter.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 5, 2011)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 6, 2011)

Just prayed for Jennifer.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 6, 2011)

Just prayed for you and Jennifer. Stay strong, and know that we all care.


----------



## JanT (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.  Tuggers are the absolute best and I knew that you would provide so much in the way of comfort for us.

Jen is so very ill and still fighting valiantly.  She has developed Sub Q emphysema which means that air is escaping her lungs within her body and shifting to other areas.  They have placed chest tubes in her to help reroute the escaping air to keep it away from her chest cavity.  They did a bronchoscopy this morning to drain fluid from her lungs as well as getting a view of her lungs to see what is happening there.  They can't pinpoint what is causing the pneumonia - bacteria, viral, etc. so they sent a specimen out to culture to see what they can find out.  Unfortunately, because there is so much damage to her lungs they have had to paralyze her so her lungs are completely relaxed and she is doing none of the work in terms of breathing.  The ventilator is doing all the work and that is to help her lungs heal.  She is completely sedated and will remain sedated and paralyzed until her lungs are clear and the pneumonia has resolved itself.  It could be several days or several weeks.  The doctors have been very honest with us and told us that she may stay the same, she may get better, or if she gets worse there will be nothing they can do to reverse the damage to her lungs.  

Her kidneys are beginning to shut down but the specialist assured us that that is completely normal for this situation.  They are giving her Lasix consistently now to help her void her urine.  If that doesn't work then she will have to go on temporary dialysis for about two weeks.  The good news is that if there is damage to her kidneys it is completely reverseable.  Once her body begins to heal then her kidneys will heal as well.

One tiny spot of good news is that she is requiring less oxygen and is managing to hold her own oxygen levels at an acceptable level.  It is a small victory but one we will take with gratitude.

Our bishop came tonight and lead us in family prayer and then he and Ray gave Jen a priesthood blessing.  We are placing our trust in the Lord and know that He will not only comfort us but He will see our precious girl through this.

Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.  I will keep you updated as things progress.  It means the world to us to know that  so many are willing to say prayers for us.

Jan


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks for the update.  praying for her.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh Jan, May God's peace be with you and his healing touch be on your daughter.  Miracles still do happen.  Praying for one for your daughter too.


----------



## DonM (Mar 6, 2011)

you can put me on your list of those praying for you and your daughter.
don


----------



## jadejar (Mar 6, 2011)

Adding my prayers as well

Judy


----------



## Merilyn (Mar 6, 2011)

I am going to pray for your daughter right now. I know the heartache of a sick child, nothing is worse. Children are God's greatest gifts on earth. My prayers will be with you. God Bless her and your family.


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 6, 2011)

best wishes !! how old is she ? 



chriskre said:


> Oh Jan, May God's peace be with you and his healing touch be on your daughter.  Miracles still do happen.  Praying for one for your daughter too.


----------



## suesam (Mar 6, 2011)

Saying a prayer for Jennifer, you and your family....


----------



## Nancy (Mar 6, 2011)

Prayers for your daughter and you and the rest of your family.

Nancy


----------



## JanT (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you again, everyone.  We need every prayer that we can get and I am so blessed to have so many TUG friends to count on to pray for her.  I do believe in miracles and I believe in the power of our Heavenly Father so am praying every moment of every day for those to touch her life.

Fletch, she is 32 and one of the most precious people.  I know every parent says that but she truly is.  Everyone who meets her just loves her.  

Much love and gratitude to all of you and I will keep updating as things change or progress.

Jan


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 6, 2011)

Praying for you, Jennifer and your family.  God's blessings to all of you.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 6, 2011)

jan 
thanks for the updates on daughters condition. I and my family are thinking about you and your daughter and hoping for a good outcome to this. 
have a good day and there are a lot of prayers with you all..


----------



## ira g (Mar 6, 2011)

Our prayers and a positive outcome for your daughter are sent to you.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update on your daughter. I will pray for her speedy recovery.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 6, 2011)

Our prayers are with you all.

Brian


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 6, 2011)

*Prayer*

Praying for your daughter and family. May your heavenly father hold you in his arms that you feel his presence and Love. Praying for a creative miracle.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2011)

Our prayers are with your daughter and your family.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

I appreciate the time you take to keep us all updated on the situation, we continue to pray and think of you and Jennifer!


----------



## Dave&Linda (Mar 6, 2011)

Our prayers for your daughter, you and your family.  We too have a daughter in her 30s and can only imagine what you are going through now. Dave & Linda


----------



## pumba526 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of prayers, hugs and positive vibes coming to you and your daughter from Northern California!!  Stay strong and take care!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2011)

My 12 yo nephew was on a full ventilator in pediatic intensive care for 5 full days due to the flu 26 months ago. The head ICU doctor and his ICU/doctor wife knew the boy very well; one was by his side almost ever minute. It was the scariest of time, particularily for his parents and the extended family. I fortunately was 2+ hours away and took over the house & 2 other brothers while the parents were 24-7 by his side.

He pulled thru. He is doing well. Prayers helped.

Will keep your daughter, Jennifier and you, in my thoughts for a speedy recovery. Be strong.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 6, 2011)

Prayers for you and Jennifer.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 6, 2011)

JanT said:


> They can't pinpoint what is causing the pneumonia - bacteria, viral, etc. so they sent a specimen out to culture to see what they can find out.


i presume theyve checked fungal?


----------



## bass (Mar 6, 2011)

Jan, 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family - especially your daughter.  

Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## JanT (Mar 7, 2011)

We want to thank everyone here at TUG for their prayers, well wishes, and warm thoughts for Jennifer.  Going into today we were facing pretty grim news.  She was fighting hard for her life and we were not sure how long her body could continue battling.  She was facing a possible tracheotomy and dialysis in addition to everything else.  The doctors were very honest with us about her chances of survival and they weren't good.

But, wonderful news this morning turned into GREAT news later in the day.  Her kidney specialist told us this morning that the continuing lasix treatment was working well and her creatinine levels were back in the normal range which meant her kidneys were functioning correctly and there would be no need for dialysis at least at this point.  

Her primary care physician met with us later in the morning and told us that many things had improved overnight.  They were able to decrease the amount of oxygen being delivered to her to 50% and her own breathing was keeping her blood oxygen levels in the 93-96 range which is where they wanted it.   Her rep rate was 16 and her heart rate was in the high 50s.  He said he was cautiously optimistic that Jen was beginning to take a turn towards recovery.  He said she was not out of the woods yet but he felt these were very good signs.  We were so grateful for the small victories in her progression and it only got better later in the day.

They did another chest xray later in the morning and found that her lungs were almost completely clear of fluid and mucous - a major victory!  Because of this development they stopped the paralytic medicine they used to paralyze her and began reducing her sedation so they could wake her fully.  They also reduced her ventilator slowly to see if she could hold her blood oxygen levels in the 90's range on her own and to see if they could potentially remove her respirator.  They moved her oxygen delivery level to 40 and her PEEP eventually to 8.  SUCCESS!!!!  She is doing great.  She is slowly coming out of her sedation.  She knows we are here and she can nod her head "Yes" or shake it back and forth to indicate "No" to questions.  She can hear us and can squeeze our hand.  They are going to do another xray in the morning to see how her lungs are and there is good potential for her respirator tube to be removed!!!  We will have to see what the xray looks like and how she responds to further adjustment to her oxygen delivery level and PEEP.  But, they are hopeful that they will be able to remove the tube sometime tomorrow.  It's not for certain but please keep praying for her and we know the Lord will continue to help her.

She is still suffering with the Sub Q emphysema but not quite as badly.  Things are beginning to subside there as well although her face is still pretty swollen and her left eye is swollen shut.  The escaping air that is causing this will eventually be reabsorbed back into her body and her body will go back to normal.  Her chest tubes are still in place and will remain so as long as she is on the respirator.  The tear in her lungs that is causing the leak will heal itself.

Needless to say it has been an excellent day overall.  We recognize that she isn't out of the woods and the potential for setbacks are there as well, but we continue to ask Heavenly Father's loving and healing hand to lead her to a full recovery.  We are so grateful to our wonderful Bishop for coming to the hospital on his way back into town last night.  He lead us in family prayer and then he and Ray administered a blessing to Jen.  We truly believe this was the turning point for her.  A powerful and beautiful blessing that gave us
tremendous hope and comfort.  And this morning we were met with the wonderful news that Jen was turning the corner to recovery.  What a powerful testimony of the power of prayer, of the truthfulness of the gospel and of priesthood blessings.  So many from many different denominations were praying for her across the world.  Our Heavenly Father hears all prayers and we are so grateful for every prayer offered for her.

We will never be able to repay our Heavenly Father for returning our sweet girl back to us.  And we will never be able to repay all of you for your prayers, fasting, trips to the temple, and support of us in this extremely difficult time.  Our hearts are full of gratitude for every one of you and all you have done to help Jen as she faces this terrible journey.  May the Lord bless each of you and please know that our hearts are also full of love for you.  

We will keep you updated as things progress.  Please keep Jen in your prayers.  She is going to have a long, rough road ahead of her and will need our continued support.  Thank you all.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan - so good to hear the positive news! Thank you for updating  such a good day. We will continue to pray for Jennifer's recovery and healing and also strength for all of you.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan,
So glad to hear that Jennifer is improving.  Not only are we praying for her recovery, but also for the continued skills and love of those who attend her.  

Her oxygen sat levels are pretty good.  If that were all that was wrong, she'd be going home, so that is one less worry (it is higher than mine usually is!).  

My mother used to have a saying, "every day in every way I'm feeling better and better." I bet as your daughter begins to feel better she will like that one.

{{{ HUGS }}}

Fern


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 7, 2011)

I am happy to read some "great news" this morning for your daughter.  Continued prayers for Jennifer and your family.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan, I could not have woken up this morning to better news, we continue to pray and think of your and Jennifer all the time!  Love, hugs, and many prayers, from Adriana and Andy!


----------



## irishween (Mar 7, 2011)

Your daughter continues to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 7, 2011)

awesome !!



irishween said:


> Your daughter continues to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## myoakley (Mar 7, 2011)

Jen,
    I am so thrilled to learn the good news.  I prayed for your daughter at Mass yesterday, and again this morning when I woke up.  My dear Mom always used to say that prayer can move mountains, and I believe it.  I am sure that the prayers of so many reached the ears of God.  We must continue to trust in His goodness and mercy.
    Judy


----------



## mclyne (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear the good news. Sounds like she is getting excellent care!!!


----------



## Glynda (Mar 7, 2011)

*Wonderful news*

I came to the board dreading what I might read and said a little prayer before opening this thread.  To my relief there was wonderful news!  I'm so happy for you! Continued prayers for complete healing!


----------



## BevL (Mar 7, 2011)

Add me to the list of those relieved at the news.  Warm wishes for your daughter's speedy recovery.

Bev


----------



## Kay H (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan,
Your post this morning made me cry.  This is such terriffic news.  Every time I hear something like this after scores of people are praying for recovery, I know that prayer is a powerful tool.  i will continue to pray for your dear daughter, and pray for the strength of the rest of the family to endure the battle ahead.  May God bless all of you.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan, thank you for updating us on your DD's progress and for sharing your affirmations of faith.  I am touched in a positive way.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Great news! I was so glad to read of the remarkable improvements with Jennifer yesterday. It sounds like she is getting excellent medical care and that your family is blessed with support from family, friends and spiritual leaders. I'm sure that is a huge comfort to you during this time. I hope she will continue to improve each day.
Best wishes for Jennifer & your family.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that great news! Praise the Lord!


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan, continued good thoughts for Jennifer and your family while you face this ... and thank you for keeping us updated.  What wonderful news today!


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 7, 2011)

That's great news Jan...it's made my day.

Brian


----------



## jme (Mar 7, 2011)

*yes!*

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful news. Not surprising, but just wonderful. Been following since the beginning, but did not post "just because". 

 Instead, we have been praying for your family, and for Jennifer, all day long, every day. A "walking prayer' is a good description. And since the beginning, I called my children off at college and they have been praying for Jennifer as well. Yesterday my wife and I prayed together several times, and i had the most wonderful feeling at that time----must have been that special peace that comes from the Holy Spirit knowing that Jennifer was not only in His hands, but that He would hear the multitude of prayers and bless you in a wonderful way. And He did. I am not surprised. Not that our prayers are special, but coupled with all the other Tuggers' prayers, heaven was BOMBARDED. Yeah!  

I have to admit I'm welling up right now----so happy for the glimmer of good news, and hope it continues, as I'm sure it will. We are so thankful, and it has done nothing but strengthen our faith, and that of the many Tuggers here, knowing that our Lord certainly hears our pleas. So, thank you for sharing your burden, and for giving us the privilege of laying our prayers at God's altar on your behalf.  Marty (jme)


----------



## funtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan your story has touched us.  In addition to Jennefer having a great family and a caring Bishop - she also has great doctors.  That is apparent.  I hope they find the source of the original infection or virus so that they can nip it in the bud.  Cheers to a wonderful mother and a wonderful family.  Funtime


----------



## Nancy (Mar 7, 2011)

Wonderful news.  

Nancy


----------



## mo1950 (Mar 7, 2011)

So happy to hear the good news; the work of the Lord is indeed wondrous.  I will not let up praying for her.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 7, 2011)

God is good! Praise the Lord!


----------



## BarCol (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan - we hope that your daughter continues to improve and that your family takes comfort in these improvements


----------



## Tia (Mar 7, 2011)

Adding my prayers and positive thoughts for a complete recovery.


----------



## jackio (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear your good news.  We will continue to offer up prayers.  Please keep us posted. - Jacki


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 8, 2011)

I also was so happy to hear the good news today!  We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers...just an amazing, heartwarming story.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 8, 2011)

So happy for your good news! The doctors and nurses sound wonderful and so caring. Please give them our thanks, too.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't imagine what you've been going through. Our prayers are with you, too.


----------



## JanT (Mar 8, 2011)

*Quick Update*

Jen is holding her own but she is still on the respirator.  They have been working at reducing her sedation but are struggling because apparently she has a high tolerance level for painkiller and it is taking more to sedate her than normal.  She has woken up a few times and begins to panic so her heart rate goes sky high and she attempts to pull out her respirator tube, etc.  Her chest xrays are very encouraging as her lungs are almost clear.  Her kidneys are functioning well and all her vital signs are stable.  Unfortunately, she is still suffering with the Sub Q emphysema and her neck, face and eyes are very swollen.  She can barely open one eye and the other is swollen shut.  But, that really is the least of her problems.

Her doctors have said she is much better than over the weekend and they are hopeful that she is turning the corner but have been honest with us and said she is not out of the woods and still has a long road ahead of her.  But, we are having some victories and are now back to "day-to-day" instead of "hour-by-hour."  We are hoping that maybe today they will be able to wean her off the respirator but they are concerned about the swelling and might have to wait until that subsides before they can take her off of that.

We are holding up pretty well although I confess to having a few meltdowns - mostly when no one else is around and certainly not in my daughter's room.  

Thank you again for all of your prayers and support. Sometimes during the day when we cannot be in her room I come over to TUG and see what is going on.  It helps to have some normalcy and to see my TUGGER friends posting about all "the happenings."

I will post again as things progress.

Much Love,
Jan


----------



## Karen G (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Jan. I'm continuing to pray for Jen and YOU, too, every day.


----------



## mclyne (Mar 8, 2011)

Jan, it sounds to me like, under these trying times, you are coping very well.

 Stay strong and I will continue to pray for the health of your daughter.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 8, 2011)

This all sounds encouraging.  You have a very strong daughter.  We are all hoping for the best.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 8, 2011)

*Our prayers are with you*

Jan, My prayers join with all of the others asking God to continue to help Jen recover fully. God Bless you all. I am sending an angel to wrap her wings around your daughter and your family.  DonnaD


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Jan,
Thanks for the update. You have our continued best wishes and prayers for a full recovery for Jennifer. It is great to hear of the progress she has made in the past few days.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2011)

"God, our Father, walk through my house and take away 
 all my worries and illnesses and please watch over and heal my 
 family in Jesus name, Amen."


----------



## elaine (Mar 8, 2011)

this is such a wonderful network of "cyber-friends." some of us have been good pals for years. i will keep your family in my prayers. I was the recepient of many prayers 10 years ago when my kidneys/liver were failing due to pre-eclampsia and i had to deliver 29 weeker twins whose heads were the size of lemons. Although I knew a lot about medicine, and knew there were many possible bad outcomes, God gave me peace and I was not worried at all. Both  the twins and I were graced with the miracles of God and his work thru modern medicine.
I will be praying that your daughter gets stronger each day. Elaine


----------



## mo1950 (Mar 8, 2011)

Amen.

Your daughter continues to be strongly in my prayers throughout each day, and you and your family.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't imagine what you are going thru with your daughter. I pray that God will give you strength to get thru this and that your daughter gets better.   Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## JanT (Mar 9, 2011)

Just wanted to take a few minutes and let you know that Jen has begun clearly turning the corner towards recovery - FINALLY!!! All of her vital signs are stable, her blood oxygen levels have remained stable as they reduced the amount of support provided by the respirator, she has no fever, and her lungs are clear. The swelling in her face has subsided considerably albeit not completely but she looks like herself now - something that she hadn't since last Friday.  

We had a little scare yesterday when her primary care physician told us she was running a fever the night before and her white blood cell count had escalated considerably. They ran some additional tests as well as a CT Scan of her chest and stomach to see if there was anything brewing there. Everything came back normal. They suspect the steroids they were giving her were causing the slight fever.  She didn't have a fever all day yesterday and last night they began reducing her sedation so today they can begin to wean her off the respirator - YEAH!!!! They are going to begin at around 7:00 this morning and hopefully they will be able to have her off of it by 10:00 or 11:00. It will depend on how her body tolerates it and if her blood pressure and heart rates don't go too high. Please keep praying for her comfort and for her ability to withstand the removal of the respirator. 

It will be a rough few hours for her as she will be sedated but not knocked out. She will be aware of what is happening and hopefully won't fight too hard to get the respirator tube out of her throat. They have her hands restrained to the bed and obviously that will prevent her from being able to pull at it. We are just praying for her to handle the removal of the respirator - it will be a HUGE step towards recovery. There is still some danger of setbacks but we are hopeful that Heavenly Father will ensure that doesn't happen.

I cannot be with her during the "weaning" process and it's going to be a long, long few hours but absolutely nothing like our precious daughter has endured. I can't count the number of times I've asked the Lord to put her pain on me.  As a mother it is excruciating to see my child suffer this way.  My husband is an absolute rock at all times but even he has struggled with watching her suffer so much.  The day they told us she might not make it is the first time since I've known him that I've ever seen fear in his eyes.  But, the important part today is that she is much, much better and we are holding onto that.

The number of prayers and well wishes has been astounding. We are so very grateful to everyone for their love and support. I will let everyone know this evening how things went today. Please keep praying for her! And thank you so much. Having my TUGGER friends here for support has been such a blessing and I am grateful for each one of you.

Jan


----------



## ada903 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jan, stay strong, we continue to pray and think of Jennifer and the family!!


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Great News*

We will continue praying for her.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'm praying for her right now as they are weaning her off the ventilator. Looking forward to a great report from you tonight.


----------



## pittle (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update!  I am praying for not only Jennifer, but the entire family.  You and your husband especially need God's strength at this time so that you can show positive support to Jen.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 9, 2011)

JanT said:


> I can't count the number of times I've asked the Lord to put her pain on me. As a mother it is excruciating to see my child suffer this way.


I think we can all relate to that--no matter how young or old our children are.  You _can_ get through this.  You know you can and we are here to back you up with our prayers.


----------



## JanT (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sorry I didn't update last night.  I was just so tired and really ticked off at the charge nurse yesterday.  I ended up coming home to try to get some rest and sleep.  I hadn't left the hospital since Jen was admitted except for one trip home to shower and get some real food.  I was finally at my breaking point and a puddle of tears so just came home and went to sleep.  Jen was sedated and going to sleep through the night.

Unfortunately, they were not able to wean her off the respirator yesterday.  When they tried her heart rate went into the 180s and her blood pressure was 170/110.  She completely panicked and the nurse said she just wasn't ready yet.  They tried again in the afternoon and she did a bit better but unfortunately the nurse had me step in the room while she went to get the doctor and Jen woke up.  She saw me and immediately started crying (well as much as you can cry with a tube jammed down your throat) and I tried to calm her down but couldn't.  So, they had to stop.  Her best friend was able to calm her down and they re-sedated her.  They are going to try again this morning.

The story about being ticked at the charge nurse is a long one and I won't get into it.  But, we will absolutely be meeting with the head of nursing and the head of the hospital once we get Jen home.  What transpired yesterday in ICU is absolutely unacceptable and inappropriate.  The charge nurse should feel mighty lucky this morning that she still has a job.  

Anyway, I'm headed to the hospital and hoping that our girl can finally get off her respirator today.  Much love to everyone here and eternal gratitude for your support.

Jan


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 10, 2011)

What a smart and difficult move you made, Jan, leaving the hospital and going home to recharge your strength in order to face today.  You're handling so many difficult moments with grace - give yourself a pat on the back and then get back to the business at hand.  Continued good thoughts and prayers for all of you ...


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 10, 2011)

*Prayer*

Hi
We are praying for your daughter and family. May your heavenly father lift you up and give you the strength and wisdom during these times. May he hold you in his arms and you feel his embrace. Perfect peace.

You have the right to speak to the nurse manager about your concerns.

Cyn


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 10, 2011)

Your update brings tears to my eyes.  Praying for your daughter, you and your family.


----------



## eal (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Jan,

Your story about going home to shower and eat reminded me of the spiel that you hear on airplanes - if the oxygen masks drop down, put your mask on first, then put the mask on your child.  You need to take care of yourself in order to be at your best to take care of your daughter.  

I was so sorry to hear about your difficulties with the hospital staff, we are so dependent on their expertise and good will in situations like yours.  I hope you ultimately get satisfaction.

All the best to you and your family in the days ahead.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 10, 2011)

*Faith moves mountains ...*

JanT,

You reached out to friends you've never met and showed us all the power of prayer.  Thank you for posting and continuing to keep us updated on Jen's progress.  Your situation and positive reaction to it is inspirational.  Stay strong and focused on what is best for your family and try to keep negative distractions (the charge nurse) to a minimum.  We all do the best we can under the most trying of circumstances -- your effort appears to be exceptional.  My sincerest good wishes and prayers for you and Jen as she makes her recovery.

Kate


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 10, 2011)

Jan,
Still thinking of you & your family. It was wise for you to leave the hospital last night so you will have the strength to deal with the days ahead. Jennifer sounds like a strong person who will fight to regain her health. Best wishes & prayers for better days ahead.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so glad that things are looking up. My prayers for Jen and you and all the medical professionals helping.
Liz


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 10, 2011)

*She IS going to be ok!!!*

I came upon this post today -- and was able to read from start to end of the wonders and miracles.

I started reading, and praying, and wondering....IS she going to be OK?

By the end of the posts I changed my thoughts to...SHE IS GOING TO BE OK!!!

While reading I was extremely mindful of the covering of prayers extending across the country for this daughter and mother. What an amazing demonstration of the love and prayers of Tuggers. God is so good.
GOD is so good. God IS so good. God is SOOOOO good.
God is so GOOOOOOOD!!!
Hallelujah and Amen.

B.


----------



## JanT (Mar 10, 2011)

So, so, so thankful to our Heavenly Father and to everyone that has been praying for our girl.  They weaned her off the respirator as of noon today!!!!  She was pretty agitated when she started coming off the drugs and oh my - she will be mortified when she realizes the things she was saying.  It was so hard not to laugh at her.  In the beginning my presence really agitated her so I stepped out and let her best friend take some time with her.  Worked perfectly and I went back in later.  Right now I am in the ICU waiting room while both of her roommates are with her.  They have been worried sick and I want to let them have that time with her to calm them down.

I feel as if the weight of the world has been lifted from all of us.  The doctors have told us she has come a long way and things should be fine but there is always that chance of setbacks.  Hopefully all will be well.  I cannot fathom that Heavenly Father let her come this far only to take her back the other way.  As a mother it was hard to just say, "Heavenly Father, whatever is your will, I will understand."  But, I knew it was what we had to do.  Now, we just have to let Him continue to heal her.

Thank you all again so much.  I can never repay you for all of your prayers, love, and support.  I know that the prayers offered on Jen's behalf were heard by our savior and I will be forever grateful to all of you.  I will keep you updated as she progresses and know that you are all appreciated more than you can ever know!!

Jan


----------



## myip (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope your daughter has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 10, 2011)

JanT said:


> They weaned her off the respirator as of noon today!!!!



whew, good news!


----------



## irishween (Mar 10, 2011)

May the good news continue.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so happy that your daughter has improved.  She will be in all our prayers.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 10, 2011)

_*It is very good news *_... and until you have been through that weanning off the ventilator, you don't realize how thin that line is between breathing on their own or not. Like your daughter, my nephew rallied enough to be able to breathe on his own, but in a rapid, shallow, fast pant. Neverless, he was off the vent. 

I too will keep your daughter in my thoughts.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great news Jan!!!


----------



## K&PFitz (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm very happy for you that this is turning out well.  Thank God she's going to be ok.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Great news. Will keep the prayers going for a strong recovery.


----------



## mav (Mar 11, 2011)

*more prayers*

more prayers for you and your daughter, and family. Prayer works!


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW it like we have been through this with you. Glad to hear all if going well.

hope this become a memory soon enough.


----------



## janckenn (Mar 11, 2011)

May God bring further blessings to your daughter for a speedy recovery.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Mar 11, 2011)

Jan,
I am glad to hear things are looking up for your daughter.  I know how you must feel. It is very difficult when a child is sick or has medical problems no matter how old they are. We all love are children dearly and we would rather be the ones taking the pain for them if we could. I wish Jen a speedy recovery.
Deb


----------



## pammex (Mar 11, 2011)

Great news.  My prayers and thoughts are with you.................


----------



## JanT (Mar 12, 2011)

Things are progressing with Jen.  She is coming "down" from all the drugs they were giving her and it is not pretty.  She has been so agitated.  Well, violent and horrible actually.  The first day as I mentioned previously she was a bit agitated and her roommate was able to keep her calm.  She stayed with her the first night and although Jen was agitated and a bit cantankerous we thought it would probably pass in 24 hours or so.  Whoa!  So not true!  

She seemed to be a bit better yesterday and asked for me so I stayed with her all day and last night.  She was still agitated, still hallucinating, was arguing some, etc. but it seemed to be less so we were pleased.  Then all of a sudden this morning at 5 am she became almost uncontrollable - fighting EVERYTHING!  Trashing around the bed, trying to pull her feeding tube out, screaming at people, etc.  She had ahold of my hand and all of a sudden her nails dug into my hand and she proceeded to launch off on a tirade of obscenity blaming me for everything.  As a mother of course that hurts you but I keep that in perspective.  I don't believe she means those things.  Anyway, there she was  saying the "F" word, injecting that into almost every sentence, and being a genuine pain in the butt.  Finally after two hours of it, a shot of Percocet and another sedative that didn't work, I told the nurse they HAD to truly sedate her and I left.  I stayed out for a few hours and during that time spoke to two of her doctors.  Yesterday, they all seemed surprised that she was responding to coming down from the ventilator and drugs the way she was.  They knew there would be some reaction, of course but not like how she was responding.  This morning was horrible and I mean horrible.  Her blood pressure at one point was 172/105, heart rate at 151, and she had not slept in 48 hours.  

They proceeded to give her a different, stronger sedative that will help her rest until she works through all the different things going on with her body and told us to go home.  She seemed to do better with the doctors and nurses than us.  They felt she was acting better with them because they are "authority" figures in her eyes and because we are family she thinks it is ok to act the way she is.  So, exhausted we came home.  

The good news is they have removed both of her chest tubes and should be removing her feeding tube later today.  There was some discussion of moving her out of ICU but I don't see that happening under the circumstances.  We are going to go back in a little while after I shower and we get some dinner.  They told us not to plan on staying the night with her and to just let her body go through this.  

As I type this, I think of how far we have come and how grateful we are that she is still with us.  I saw two mothers in ICU this week who weren't so lucky.  One lost her daughter at 40 and another at 24, both mothers having to make the choice to take their daughters off life support.  In between bouts of my own sorrow I managed to try and strengthen them.  My heart just literally broke for them.  What do you say to someone in that situation other than, "I am so sorry and am praying for you?"

Thank you again, my sweet friends on TUG.  I could never have made it through this without you.  We are very hopeful that Jen will make a full recovery and I know without your prayers it might not have happened.

Love,
Jan


----------



## Tia (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update. What an experience. Stay strong and sending more prayers for you all.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 12, 2011)

JanT said:


> Things are progressing with Jen.  She is coming "down" from all the drugs they were giving her and it is not pretty.  She has been so agitated.  Well, violent and horrible actually.  The first day as I mentioned previously she was a bit agitated and her roommate was able to keep her calm.  She stayed with her the first night and although Jen was agitated and a bit cantankerous we thought it would probably pass in 24 hours or so.  Whoa!  So not true!
> 
> She seemed to be a bit better yesterday and asked for me so I stayed with her all day and last night.  She was still agitated, still hallucinating, was arguing some, etc. but it seemed to be less so we were pleased.  Then all of a sudden this morning at 5 am she became almost uncontrollable - fighting EVERYTHING!  Trashing around the bed, trying to pull her feeding tube out, screaming at people, etc.  She had ahold of my hand and all of a sudden her nails dug into my hand and she proceeded to launch off on a tirade of obscenity blaming me for everything.  As a mother of course that hurts you but I keep that in perspective.  I don't believe she means those things.  Anyway, there she was  saying the "F" word, injecting that into almost every sentence, and being a genuine pain in the butt.  Finally after two hours of it, a shot of Percocet and another sedative that didn't work, I told the nurse they HAD to truly sedate her and I left.  I stayed out for a few hours and during that time spoke to two of her doctors.  Yesterday, they all seemed surprised that she was responding to coming down from the ventilator and drugs the way she was.  They knew there would be some reaction, of course but not like how she was responding.  This morning was horrible and I mean horrible.  Her blood pressure at one point was 172/105, heart rate at 151, and she had not slept in 48 hours.
> 
> ...



I went through the same sort of thing when both of my parents did a stint in ICU. My Dad scared the "you know what" out of my sister and years later when my mom ended up in ICU she wouldn't even go to the hospital with me.

There is a name for it, ICU psychosis. I think there was another thread here on it awhile ago.

Will keep you and Jen in my thoughts. One of my DVC friends had his MIL go through something similar and she really bounced back quickly. Within weeks she was in PT and logged into the DIS boards to thank everyone for supporting her and her family.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just read the whole thread and believe that the worst is over and your daughter will get better but you have endured so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have many people pray for you or send you good vibes and it is working.

Don't worry what your daughter said to you because that was caused by these drugs but they have saved her life besides the good vibes and prayers.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh Jan I'm so happy for you.  :whoopie: 

ICU Psychosis can look scary but when she transfers to a regular room and gets back into a regular sleep pattern, this too shall pass.  :zzz: 

Don't fear, God is obviously parking a guardian angel at her side.  

I've gone to visit many of our patients on the floors once they transfer out of the ICU and many of them don't remember a thing about the ICU stay.  Those drugs can have an amnesic effect and also make you paranoid.  

One day soon you'll be sitting around the dinner table telling Jen ICU stories and laughing about it.  I know it doesn't feel like it now but hopefully sooner than later she'll be home again.  

I'm glad you have your faith to sustain you.  
I'll continue to pray for you both.
Please continue to keep us updated.
God bless you both.


----------



## jackio (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm very glad she is progressing, but sorry that she and you are dealing with this complication.  You are right to not take her outburts personally.  Soon, God willing, your "old" daughter will be back with you.  Continued prayers being sent your way. - Jacki


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 12, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Oh Jan I'm so happy for you.  :whoopie:
> 
> ICU Psychosis can look scary but when she transfers to a regular room and gets back into a regular sleep pattern, this too shall pass.  :zzz:
> 
> ...





jackio said:


> I'm very glad she is progressing, but sorry that she and you are dealing with this complication.  You are right to not take her outburst personally.  Soon, God willing, your "old" daughter will be back with you.  Continued prayers being sent your way. - Jacki


Nurse number 3 here - it will get better - so glad she is improving physically....the rest will follow.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am just so happy that she is on her way to recovery!  You do know rationally those are the drugs talking, and not your daughter! I understand it is still painful, but please rationalize - drugs turn us into creatures we are not - but sometimes we need them to save our life!

I personally deeply appreciate all you shared with us through this process - thank you again for turning to your friends here on tug for comfort and communication, and know we are always here for you to listen, talk, share, support, pray and comfort!


----------



## JanT (Mar 14, 2011)

Jen is out of ICU!!  She was transferred to intermediate care this evening where she will be for 2-3 days most likely.  The turn around has truly been a miracle provided by the Lord through the many, many people who prayed for her and kept her in their thoughts.  She has had fantastic care by the staff here and her doctors have been amazing.  I think in many ways I am still in shock at all that has happened.  It is just hard to comprehend.  

The sedative they gave her has helped calm her and she is her old self again.  It is interesting that she in fact remembers her horrible behavior and when she saw me late last night she started crying and apologizing for everything.  I told her that there was no need to apologize - that I knew she was simply suffering terribly from all the drugs, etc.  For those of you who identified ICU Psychosis, thank you so much!!  We had no idea that could happen and after reading your thoughts on it I did a little research.  Sounded just like our sweet Jen.  She is still having a little agitation (restless legs and arms) and some anxiety but they are treating that and she is doing very well.

It has been a long two weeks but I have been strengthened and bouyed by all of your support.  I am grateful that I could come here and ask all of you for help and know that you would truly care about our little girl.  Much love to all of you!!  I will post again to let you know how things are going!

Love,
Jan


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw your sightings, so I figured Jen must be doing better. 

Big  to being out of ICU.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 14, 2011)

So glad this is over! Welcome back


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 14, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> I saw your sightings, so I figured Jen must be doing better.
> 
> Big  to being out of ICU.


Ditto.  Great news!


----------



## Kay H (Mar 14, 2011)

Jan,

Thanks for keeping us posted on the progress of your daughter.  Sounds as if the worst is behind you.

That irrational behavior is really scarey.  My BIL went thru it after heart surgery and broke his family's heart with his words and behavior but never reemembered it afterwards.

it is really amazing what our bodies and minds can endure.  She will soon be home with you and things will return to normal.  I truly believe that prayers can work miracles.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh thank God! God is good and you had prayers and good doctors and nurses and we were praying for them, too.
Liz


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 14, 2011)

JanT said:


> Jen is out of ICU!!  She was transferred to intermediate care this evening where she will be for 2-3 days most likely.  The turn around has truly been a miracle provided by the Lord through the many, many people who prayed for her and kept her in their thoughts.  She has had fantastic care by the staff here and her doctors have been amazing.  I think in many ways I am still in shock at all that has happened.  It is just hard to comprehend.
> 
> The sedative they gave her has helped calm her and she is her old self again.  It is interesting that she in fact remembers her horrible behavior and when she saw me late last night she started crying and apologizing for everything.  I told her that there was no need to apologize - that I knew she was simply suffering terribly from all the drugs, etc.  For those of you who identified ICU Psychosis, thank you so much!!  We had no idea that could happen and after reading your thoughts on it I did a little research.  Sounded just like our sweet Jen.  She is still having a little agitation (restless legs and arms) and some anxiety but they are treating that and she is doing very well.
> 
> ...



Great news, Jan! I find it so fascinating/helpful that you shared what was going on and instantly got some helpful insights into what was happening with Jen re: ICU phychosis. What a great community to be able to reach across the web and give you feedback and first-hand knowledge to relieve your stress and help you cope with a difficult situation so quickly!! There is such a wealth of knowledge, experience and kindness here on the boards.   Will continue to pray for you and yours - and so glad to hear the good news. :whoopie:


----------



## shagnut (Mar 14, 2011)

Hugs and prayers for you and your daughter. I just can't imagine what you are going thru, I wish you all the best and know we are here for you.  shaggy


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Jan, this has been such an ordeal for Jen and all of you, and I'm so thrilled with how well she's recovering.  There's so much inspiration in this thread.  Continued good thoughts and prayers for you all ...

(I don't want to sound selfish but I do want to say thank you for allowing us TUGgers to help you.  This site is so much a caring community and we're all lucky to be a part of it.  I hope that when I'm faced with similar difficulties, I'll be able to trust the community as much as you have.  I don't know if I'm saying this right - it isn't that I wouldn't trust the people here, it's that I don't know if I could trust myself to open up to the people.  So again, thank you for proving that it's not only possible but beneficial.)


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 14, 2011)

Just read about your good news.  Jen is another example of prayers and medicine working together.  Thanks for keeping us posted and letting us know about your "medical miracle".  More prayers and good wishes coming your way ...


----------



## pittle (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes - Great News!!!  As several TUGgers have said - God is so Good!  Thank you for your your loving spirit and the fact that you put so much faith and trust in Him.  You have been an inspiration to me in this difficult time.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 15, 2011)

More prayers and good wishes coming your way.  I hope the worst is behind you.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 15, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Great news, Jan! I find it so fascinating/helpful that you shared what was going on and instantly got some helpful insights into what was happening with Jen re: ICU phychosis. What a great community to be able to reach across the web and give you feedback and first-hand knowledge to relieve your stress and help you cope with a difficult situation so quickly!! There is such a wealth of knowledge, experience and kindness here on the boards.   Will continue to pray for you and yours - and so glad to hear the good news. :whoopie:



Well said! I agree and will continue to pray for Jen's complete healing.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 15, 2011)

May G-d bless Jen and all her family.


----------



## jackio (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update. So glad to hear  your good news ! - Jacki


----------



## stive1 (Mar 15, 2011)

great news....praying that great things continue..


----------



## JanT (Mar 15, 2011)

As I sit here writing this I have tears in my eyes because the people in this TUG forum have been so wonderful - providing support, love, prayers, faith and a million other things.  Thank you all so much - it means the world to me and to our family.

Jen is doing well and the doctors really want to see her out of here by the end of the week if not sooner.  Initially they thought she might have to go to a rehab center because she has been so weak but she is able to get out of bed now (with help, of course), sit in a chair for long periods of time, get to the toilet, and today with the help of a walker and physical therapist was able to walk about 100 yards down the hall.  Can we all say HAPPY!!!!???     They now think she will be able to come home with us and have some home health care for a bit.  How far she has come and we are so grateful to our Heavenly Father and to everyone who prayed for her and kept her in their thoughts.  

When she has been awake we have talked of many things and I told her about all of you here who have been so supportive and have prayed so much for her, she started crying.  She was so touched and asked me to thank all of you.  She will forever be grateful for the love and prayers you sent her way.

Here's to further good recovery and a trip home from the hospital soon!  Much love!

Jan


----------



## jme (Mar 15, 2011)

JanT said:


> As I sit here writing this I have tears in my eyes because the people in this TUG forum have been so wonderful - providing support, love, prayers, faith and a million other things.  Thank you all so much - it means the world to me and to our family.
> 
> Jen is doing well and the doctors really want to see her out of here by the end of the week if not sooner.  Initially they thought she might have to go to a rehab center because she has been so weak but she is able to get out of bed now (with help, of course), sit in a chair for long periods of time, get to the toilet, and today with the help of a walker and physical therapist was able to walk about 100 yards down the hall.  Can we all say HAPPY!!!!???     They now think she will be able to come home with us and have some home health care for a bit.  How far she has come and we are so grateful to our Heavenly Father and to everyone who prayed for her and kept her in their thoughts.
> 
> ...



I hope you will print the whole thread, from start to finish, and let her read it when you feel the time is right. (Or if not, print it and keep it, and share it later.) It will serve many purposes. Happy to hear the continuing good news. Marty(jme)


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Mar 15, 2011)

What a heart-wrenching story with a great outcome. You're daughter and family are in our prayers.

A good friend is an Anesthesiologist. He tells me that some of the things he hears from some patients as they emerge from anesthesia is pretty wild. I guess its not unusual for the anesthesia providers to turn up the sedation a little when the babble can be incriminating, and the additional sedation is considered therapeutic. He says the nurses he works with are very skilled at getting family out of the room when the babble may not be well received by the patient's family. I have some friends who wish their neighborhood bartenders were similarly skilled.

How lucky is your daughter to have a primary care doc who still follows their patients in the hospital. In many hospitals and health care settings that function has been relegated to "hospitalists (doctors whose practice is specialized in taking care of patients in the hospital)." I know some very skilled hospitalists, but call me Old School, I like knowing that my primary care doc would follow me in the hospital if I were admitted (which he no longer does). 

Congratulations on your daughter's improvements.

If you are looking for a diversion during a frustrating moment, give your favorite Exchange Company a call and ask them what their criteria is to make exchange confirmations.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Mar 17, 2011)

Any updates?

Last news was great.

If the sum result of your daughter's steps forward remains a positive number, that's a great trend.

Your daughter and family remain in our prayers.


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2011)

HOpefully she's up and out of bed.  We once had a doctor tell us that for ever day a patient is in bed, it takes them two to recover so if she can be up and moving around, that's great.

Hopefully you're making preparations to bring her home by this point!!


----------



## JanT (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone, please forgive me for not posting sooner.  The past two days have been incredibly draining.  But....

WONDERFUL news, Jen is HOME!!!!  Well, she is at our house and won't return to her own home for a week or so, depending on how her recovery goes but she is out of the hospital!  She was just released this evening, we had some dinner, and then got her settled into our extra bedroom.

Ever since they released her from ICU she was anxious and agitated.  They were giving her anti-anxiety medication that helped for as long as the "life" of the dose.  She said she had no specific reason for being anxious.  And what a relief - the minute she left the hospital it seemed to disappear.  For the first night in a week she has not had to have the anti-anxiety medication.

Her heart rate has been accelerated as well and they were trying to figure out what was happening there.  They brought in a cardiologist and did a CT scan of her heart and lungs because they were fearful there were potentially a blood clot or clots.  But, we received the results this morning and everything was fine.  Another blessed miracle from our Heavenly Father.  They gave her some medication which has helped with her heart rate and she must follow up next week with a doctor for the next course of action.  They believe it is just a result of all her body went through but want to make sure.  I completely agree!  

She is still pretty weak but has an appetite and can get around with some balance assistance.  It is amazing how far she has come in the week since they took her off the respirator and truly a miracle how far she has come since so close to death.  

Her infectious disease specialist stopped by for a minute today and I asked him to convey to Jen just how serious her condition was.  He told her that she was as sick as she could be without dying.  He also told her that although they could not confirm it he felt that initially she had H1N1 that then transpired into pneumonia.  He told her she was one very lucky young woman.  I told her she is one very blessed young woman.  I think she believes both are true.

So, now we are on the road to full recovery.  I know that without our Heavenly Father, our faith, all the prayers and support of TUGGERS and so many others, and the best of doctors and nurses we would not have her with us today.  We owe a huge debt to our Heavenly Father and we will never forget that.

Thank you again, TUGGERS!  You are the absolute best.  I could not have made it through all of this without your kind words, thoughts, and prayers.  Each one of you holds a special place in my heart and please know that we are saying special prayers for all of you.

Much Love,
Jan


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 18, 2011)

What wonderful news!!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 18, 2011)

That is great news!  I a so happy to read your update on Jen this morning.  Enjoy your lives with each other.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 18, 2011)

What a great start to my day to read these wonderful updates! Thank you Jan!!


----------



## cindi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank God for the happy ending.


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 18, 2011)

*Prayer*

I am so excited that your daughter is home and everyone is getting back to their beautiful Life's!

This is such a beautiful testimony of the Love and Prayer of others and the Love and Miracles of our Heavenly Father. Thank you for letting us be a part of your Faith and Prayers.

May he hold you in his arms and feel you with his perfect peace.

Cyn


----------



## Nancy (Mar 18, 2011)

Great news.

Nancy


----------



## jackio (Mar 18, 2011)

So happy for you. - Jacki


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 18, 2011)

That is great news.  He truly answers prayer!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 18, 2011)

What a relief. Thank God and your great doctors and your love. I am so glad to hear the good news.
Liz


----------



## chriskre (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay!! 

Graduation Day. 
So happy for you Jan.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been in China for the past week and I am so glad to read such great news. Please let her know that we are still thinking of her and wishing her a full recovery soon.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 19, 2011)

*Jen's recovery*

We are so happy to hear of Jen's recovery and your relief to have her home with you. Tell Jen not to be surprised if it takes a long time to recover. It could easily be a month or more so don't get upset about it. Treasure each day you have together.  I know God sent His angels to watch over Jen and  guide her docs in her care.  You have been in my thoughts ad prayers and I have been checking in on your reports each night and then praying for you all as I go to bed. God bless you all with patience and gratitude as you go through the recovery period. Events like this challenge remind us: Don't sweat the small stuff......and much of what we worry about is small stuff.  God bless you and the angels watch over you and bring you peace and joy.
DonnaD


----------

